# is this normal?



## loft86 (Nov 5, 2012)

i guys. i bought a new blueline box handle online the other day. recieved it today and the back is quite stiff when pushing in and will not retract out with pulling it. is this just because its new or is been fixing? 8


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

loft86 said:


> i guys. i bought a new blueline box handle online the other day. recieved it today and the back is quite stiff when pushing in and will not retract out with pulling it. is this just because its new or is been fixing? 8


 Should be a screw (flat head slot) on top where the box attaches loosen it just a small amount 1/8" turn your brake is holding it up.


----------

